

Show HN: Need1Hour.com - Please provide feedback - robbiea

The site is http://need1hour.com/.. The site was started by Len Kendall (aka the guy who proposed to his wife via buzzfeed.com) and after an initial success, 2 more of us jumped on.  Any feedback on the idea, etc would be appreciated.
======
alt_
Clicky: <http://need1hour.com/>

Seems like a good idea and I personally think the price is decent. The design
generally feels nice, but the coloured boxes ("Learn more" and on Kendall's
page) somehow feel wrong; like the colours are a hue off or something.

------
sauravt
It a nice concept,and afaik original too , given the success of
entrepreneurial cources a lot of people would be interested in this. Money
could be a bit of issue though, 100$ for 1 hour could be a bit too much for
some folks.

